# Home made horse stuff and supplies



## MisssMarie

My friend made a lunge stick (her horse needed something to help get him going on a lunge line) basically went to home depot, bought a skinny circular pole, and now just uses that to direct him. No, she never touches him with it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

I've made...

...a bit warmer out of a scoop of rice and some leftover fleece material. Place it in the microwave for 1 min and voila, a small hot beanbag to warm the bit. My cost = $0

...4 saddle racks out of an 8' 4x4 some rings and some hooks. It can be unhooked to hang down against the wall or removed when not in use. My cost less than $15 for 4 racks

...blanket bars out of some rope, 3' lengths of 1.5" pvc pipe (I used these for agility poles for my dogs too), some wall screws with eyelets and quick clasps (carabiners). They work great and cost me less than $15 for 4 blanket bars.

... 3 sets of jump standards using for each set: 1 x 8' 4x4, 2 x 8' 2x4's (I used some old ones that were lying around and leftovers from our yard fence), jump cups and some screws. I also bought 6 12' round poles to go with them. It cost me around $50 in materials to build 3 functioning sets of jumps with standards.

Hubby has made a leather breast collar, leather saddle bags and a leather crupper for his Aussie saddle.

Although I am not much of a seamstress, I also wash and sew all my own blankets rather than send them out for cleaning and repair. Once I they are beyond my ability to repair them, it is time for new ones. This is the 4th or 5th winter I have had and used some of my turnout blankets, and they weren't terribly expensive to begin with.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Jump standards... You can make them for like $40 a pair, or buy them for $120!!


----------



## Lockwood

bumping


----------



## DrumRunner

I've made my own lead ropes and lunge lines...Go to Home Depot and buy some of their nylon rope, that is the exact same thing as the other lead ropes out there, go a few isles over and they have clips..You can make multiple leads and lunge lines for cheap.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

One of the barns I know gets the big metal feeders and welds bars across the top to slow her horses down. Seems to work for them


----------



## DrumRunner

Ohh..I haven't thought about that..I need to try that for Hickory. He always eats fast and then tries to steal Lark's feed..


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4

Koolio said:


> I've made...
> 
> ...a bit warmer out of a scoop of rice and some leftover fleece material. Place it in the microwave for 1 min and voila, a small hot beanbag to warm the bit. My cost = $0
> 
> ...4 saddle racks out of an 8' 4x4 some rings and some hooks. It can be unhooked to hang down against the wall or removed when not in use. My cost less than $15 for 4 racks
> 
> ...blanket bars out of some rope, 3' lengths of 1.5" pvc pipe (I used these for agility poles for my dogs too), some wall screws with eyelets and quick clasps (carabiners). They work great and cost me less than $15 for 4 blanket bars.
> 
> ... 3 sets of jump standards using for each set: 1 x 8' 4x4, 2 x 8' 2x4's (I used some old ones that were lying around and leftovers from our yard fence), jump cups and some screws. I also bought 6 12' round poles to go with them. It cost me around $50 in materials to build 3 functioning sets of jumps with standards.
> 
> Hubby has made a leather breast collar, leather saddle bags and a leather crupper for his Aussie saddle.
> 
> Although I am not much of a seamstress, I also wash and sew all my own blankets rather than send them out for cleaning and repair. Once I they are beyond my ability to repair them, it is time for new ones. This is the 4th or 5th winter I have had and used some of my turnout blankets, and they weren't terribly expensive to begin with.


Thanks for the idea I am so making a bit warmer!!!!!


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4

I made 3 standered!
Just used some wood, pvc pipes, and I just put foam that goes around pipes around the pvc just for some cusion my horse hits it. 
Than I just spray painted it. It was only 14-16 dollors each!
They work great!


----------



## Koolio

DrumRunner said:


> I've made my own lead ropes and lunge lines...Go to Home Depot and buy some of their nylon rope, that is the exact same thing as the other lead ropes out there, go a few isles over and they have clips..You can make multiple leads and lunge lines for cheap.


How do you attach the clips?


----------



## Koolio

EquestrianCowgirl4 said:


> I made 3 standered!
> Just used some wood, pvc pipes, and I just put foam that goes around pipes around the pvc just for some cusion my horse hits it.
> Than I just spray painted it. It was only 14-16 dollors each!
> They work great!


Great idea! How does the PVC pipe work? Do you fill them with anything so they don't bounce around? Do they splinter on impact at all?


----------



## Lockwood

Take the rope end and thread it through the snap bottom for the halter, then fold it back along itself and use pliers to attach this clamp. 
I just bought some of them from TSC to make some leads with. They have little grippy teeth on the inside that clamps into the rope. 
Because those fancy long "clinician" lead ropes are really expensive I'm trying to make my own.
(pic in next post, it went wonky in this one)


----------



## Lockwood

Here it is...


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4

Koolio said:


> Great idea! How does the PVC pipe work? Do you fill them with anything so they don't bounce around? Do they splinter on impact at all?


No you do not fill them with anything. They don't really bounce around. And they sometimes splinter, thats why I put the pipe foam around the pvc so it doesn't splinter. I really like them

I just say if it is a really windy day take the pvc pipes into a barn or something so you don't have to take any chances of it blowing away


----------



## Janasse

Lockwood what did you put on the other end of your rope?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood

I didn't make the lead in the picture, just snagged that pic off google. Depending on the rope fiber you could burn the end if it has nylon in it, or if it is a cotton rope you could use duct tape with a little glue for better hold or dip the end in some type of rubber cement from the hardware store. It is about just trying to keep the human end from fraying so probaly anything would work.


----------



## sierrams1123

I make new things all the time, me and Drum are very crafty and we always seem to have new ideas.

One of my most useful thing I have come up with was a boot hanger i guess you could call it.

I just attached Velcro straps the the wall of my tack/feed room (its really the inside of the door).


----------



## DrumRunner

Koolio said:


> How do you attach the clips?


5/8 in. x 200 ft. Solid-Braid Poly Rope Black-14020 at The Home Depot









This rope is also a lot sturdier than a cotton rope..Cotton is more likely to unravel too..



I go to Home Depot or Lowes for the rope, I recommend the Poly blend type rope (like above) because it's exactly what the expensive lead ropes are made of..You also don't have to buy a whole roll, they usually have a roll open and you pay by the yard..It's a LOT cheaper than buying other lead ropes..

Then you can ask the associates at Home Depot, Lowes, Tractor Supply, where ever..and they have the clamps someone already posted above, get the kind with the little spikey things inside so it doesn't slip. Then when you get ready to make the lead rope..cut it to the length you like, I always burn both ends so it doesn't unravel, and put the clip on, loop the line back down and hammer the little clamp thing shut..It's that easy and doesn't cost near as much as going to Tractor Supply or somewhere to buy the exact same thing..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Koolio said:


> I've made...
> 
> ...a bit warmer out of a scoop of rice and some leftover fleece material. Place it in the microwave for 1 min and voila, a small hot beanbag to warm the bit. My cost = $0


Haha I made a human sized one. We call it a rice bag.. but great idea for using it to warm a bit. My lessee would LOVE that!


----------



## Country Woman

Koolio said:


> How do you attach the clips?


can I make a lead rope from yarn? 

also does the rope come in different colors


----------



## DrumRunner

Country Woman said:


> can I make a lead rope from yarn?
> 
> also does the rope come in different colors


I've seen the rope in a few different colors...I'm not sure about the yarn, it's not a sturdy material and I would hate for it to break..it will also wear down with time and unravel easier.


----------



## Country Woman

how much rope will I need 
and do I just braid it


----------



## DrumRunner

The poly rope at Home Depot or Lowe's is already braided and ready to go, you just add the clip and clamp..That's why I like using it..It's dependable and lasts..I usually get 30ft or so and cut into 3 pieces of equal length..I try to make my lead ropes around 9 or 10 feet a piece..


----------



## Delfina

Country Woman said:


> can I make a lead rope from yarn?


Only if you're planning on leading stuffed horses. 

Yarn isn't a sturdy material.


----------



## Country Woman

DrumRunner said:


> The poly rope at Home Depot or Lowe's is already braided and ready to go, you just add the clip and clamp..That's why I like using it..It's dependable and lasts..I usually get 30ft or so and cut into 3 pieces of equal length..I try to make my lead ropes around 9 or 10 feet a piece..


thanks for the advice


----------



## Country Woman

Delfina said:


> Only if you're planning on leading stuffed horses.
> 
> Yarn isn't a sturdy material.


I was just asking, don't jump on me


----------



## sierrams1123

I am in need of some more leads, I keep forgetting about the time we made all of those....going to be making a trip to home depot tomorrow


----------



## DrumRunner

Country Woman said:


> thanks for the advice


You're welcome!



sierrams1123 said:


> I am in need of some more leads, I keep forgetting about the time we made all of those....going to be making a trip to home depot tomorrow


I'm probably going to soon too..I need a few black leads..Let me know what colors you find..Please Ma'am..


----------



## sierrams1123

will do


----------



## DrumRunner

Thanks!


----------



## sierrams1123

Welcome!


----------



## AmazinCaucasian

View attachment 88335


View attachment 88336


View attachment 88337


Some halters I made this weekend. buy the rope and make em for half-price and they fit better than the store-bought ones. I probably make about half of my riding and shoeing gear. Shoeing boxes, stands, reins, headstalls, saddle strings, hoof picks, tools, martingales, rowels, whatever. Anybody can do it


----------



## DrumRunner

Amazin, how do you make you hoof picks?? Those run away at my house and I'm sick of buying them.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian

Yeah mine get lost too so that's why I make em. Same way with halters. They get left at customers barns. 

You can do several different styles. The one I use now was made from an old gate latch and I just modified it. But usually make them from old horseshoes. Helps to have a forge or cutting torch, make the metal easier to shape. But you can do it cold. Just cut a shoe in half and bang out the shape you want. Then take an angle grinder and sharpen the point however you want.

Hoof picks are so easy to lose. Sometimes I paint mine bright orange or put bright vet-wrap on them


----------



## DrumRunner

Ohh really? I think I can do that..My Dad races drag cars and has a shop full of toys and tools I can use.. Can you post a picture I can go from? I'd really like to try that now.


----------



## PaintCowgirl

ive made lead lines and lunge lines from bailing twine, very sturdy for stallions. i took 9 pieces of orange bailing twine and made three seperate braids then braided the three braides together. its for SURE not going to break. then i attached a clip on one end and knotted the other. do it all the time. you always have bailing twine laying around!


----------



## Lockwood

AmazinCaucasian said:


> View attachment 88335
> 
> 
> View attachment 88336
> 
> 
> View attachment 88337
> 
> 
> Some halters I made this weekend. buy the rope and make em for half-price and they fit better than the store-bought ones. I probably make about half of my riding and shoeing gear. Shoeing boxes, stands, reins, headstalls, saddle strings, hoof picks, tools, martingales, rowels, whatever. Anybody can do it


I swear it looks like old telephone spiral cord on the nose piece in the first pic. Is it?
If not, what exactly is it that you used?

You know, I have been thinking about buying myself a mig welder for my birthday to fix stuff around the farm and to make trinkets with (I know... look out folks... woman with a welder in her hands :hide: )

Do you know if a mig welder can attach small things to old horse shoes?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Some halters I made this weekend. buy the rope and make em for half-price and they fit better than the store-bought ones.


I am so interested.. my horse barely fits into his rope halter now and I'm looking to find (or make!) one that fits.

Do you follow a certain template? I have no boyscout knot tying experience haha


----------



## Country Woman

I am wondering if my hubby cam make me a grooming tool holder 
he is very handy with wood and tools


----------



## AmazinCaucasian

View attachment 88352


Here's the gate hook hoof pick. I just squirted some silicone around the handle to make it soft and wrapped it with bright orange vetwrap. Pretty faded now and needs re-wrapped


----------



## wetrain17

*subbing*


----------



## AmazinCaucasian

View attachment 88353


View attachment 88354


Here's a shoeing cart I built. I got tired of paying $200 for a little weenie box that would explode into scrap metal when a horse stepped on it, so I took some galvanized pipe, heavy duty swivel casters, and aluminum for a shelf. Built me a bronc-proof shoein buggy. Riveted some rubber on the tray so my tools dont bang and scare those jumpy little cuttin horses. Haha. The nail tray is from Autozone. It's a magnetic tool holder and it works good because if my box gets crashed (it does often), my nails don't get scattered across the yard. They're magnetized to the bowl. The rasp holders are 2 or 3 inch pipe. I use different colored handles on my rasps so I can tell at a glance which is my new one and which is for finishing. This shoeing box has been kicked, fell out of the truck on the highway, stepped on, thrown across the barn, you name it. It's held up for 10 years and it costed about $30. Also the hoof stand beside the box was made for cheap out of used shoes and piece of pipe. I made a detachable padded cradle for it but didn't like it

Wrap all those tools with vetwrap so they're not just cold metal you're grabbing in the winter. And better grip in the summer when there's fly spray and sweat on yer hands

The other pic is new strings I just put on my saddle. They're braided nylon and last longer than leather and they're really strong


----------



## DrumRunner

You sure are a nifty fellow...I'm definitely going to try to make the hoof picks..very good ideas!


----------



## Country Woman

awesome horse stuff


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4

AmazinCaucasian said:


> View attachment 88353
> 
> 
> View attachment 88354
> 
> 
> Here's a shoeing cart I built. I got tired of paying $200 for a little weenie box that would explode into scrap metal when a horse stepped on it, so I took some galvanized pipe, heavy duty swivel casters, and aluminum for a shelf. Built me a bronc-proof shoein buggy. Riveted some rubber on the tray so my tools dont bang and scare those jumpy little cuttin horses. Haha. The nail tray is from Autozone. It's a magnetic tool holder and it works good because if my box gets crashed (it does often), my nails don't get scattered across the yard. They're magnetized to the bowl. The rasp holders are 2 or 3 inch pipe. I use different colored handles on my rasps so I can tell at a glance which is my new one and which is for finishing. This shoeing box has been kicked, fell out of the truck on the highway, stepped on, thrown across the barn, you name it. It's held up for 10 years and it costed about $30. Also the hoof stand beside the box was made for cheap out of used shoes and piece of pipe. I made a detachable padded cradle for it but didn't like it
> 
> Wrap all those tools with vetwrap so they're not just cold metal you're grabbing in the winter. And better grip in the summer when there's fly spray and sweat on yer hands
> 
> The other pic is new strings I just put on my saddle. They're braided nylon and last longer than leather and they're really strong


You are amazing!!! haha how do you think of this stuff?


----------



## Kayella

When I was in Metal shop in ag, my teacher made a rope twiner. You'd take baling twine and wrap it around three prongs on a machine. The four or five twines on each prong would twist together when you cranked the machine, then with the end that's attached to a swivel, you twist the three pieces together. I have a green rope and a red/white rope. Very, VERY sturdy rope that you can attach a clip to. 

And on a side note, I could weld the butt off anyone in my metal shop class


----------



## AmazinCaucasian

Lockwood said:


> I swear it looks like old telephone spiral cord on the nose piece in the first pic. Is it?
> If not, what exactly is it that you used?
> 
> You know, I have been thinking about buying myself a mig welder for my birthday to fix stuff around the farm and to make trinkets with (I know... look out folks... woman with a welder in her hands :hide: )
> 
> Do you know if a mig welder can attach small things to old horse shoes?


No it's small braided polypropylene. Just like the halter and lead rope, just real small diameter. 

I just have a cheap Harbor Freight flux core wire welder. It's about the weakest welder you can get. But I've used it on my stands and when a horse has a fit on it, the shoes bend but the welds haven't broke yet.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian

Skyseternalangel said:


> I am so interested.. my horse barely fits into his rope halter now and I'm looking to find (or make!) one that fits.
> 
> Do you follow a certain template? I have no boyscout knot tying experience haha


yeah I think the people that make those halters don't ride horses. I fiddled with measurements until they fit good. I've used them on mini ponies and little donkeys, all the way up to big saddle horses. They won't fit a BIG draft horse, but just about everything else. Best way to do it is make one and don't tighten the knots, just make em snug and stick it on your horse and adjust it as needed


----------



## Skyseternalangel

AmazinCaucasian said:


> yeah I think the people that make those halters don't ride horses. I fiddled with measurements until they fit good. I've used them on mini ponies and little donkeys, all the way up to big saddle horses. They won't fit a BIG draft horse, but just about everything else. Best way to do it is make one and don't tighten the knots, just make em snug and stick it on your horse and adjust it as needed


That's a good tip, I'll give it a whirl


----------



## AmazinCaucasian

View attachment 88390


View attachment 88391


Breaking cart I made one time when I was real bored. It's an old Volkswagen front end and has 31 15.5 15 tires. The seat doesn't look that stupid, it's just not locked down in the bottom picture. 

It was made before I had a tube bender, I'd probly make it different now


----------



## Lockwood

AmazinCaucasian said:


> No it's small braided polypropylene. Just like the halter and lead rope, just real small diameter.
> 
> I just have a cheap Harbor Freight flux core wire welder. It's about the weakest welder you can get. But I've used it on my stands and when a horse has a fit on it, the shoes bend but the welds haven't broke yet.


Good to know, thanks! I'm just looking to make things for the garden like a trellis, some tack hangers for the barns, clock frame... knicknack type stuff. I have friend with a forge who does amazing stuff with scrap metal, but I just don't see myself going that big with my set up. Not to mention he's the size of an ox and can hammer all day long.
Me? ... ping....ping...ping, ok I'm done.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM

subbing


----------



## kait18

anyone know how to make like a hoof stand for the front and back legs...

i am tired of holding the legs up when working onthe hooves... and yes i would like to be alittle lazy if i can be lol


----------



## AmazinCaucasian

EquestrianCowgirl4 said:


> You are amazing!!! haha how do you think of this stuff?


Aww I'm not very smart. I just use that stuff all the time, so I think of efficient ways to make things. If I can't find something at the store or it's overpriced, I just make it. Hillbillies are creative. 

Another handy tip....

I forgot I use this but this is the setup I usually carry with me: 
I make a special hoof pick that's made with a flat handle so it screws on to the wooden handle of my wire brush. On the back side. Basically a wire brush with a hoof pick screwed on. That way I can pick a hoof out, then flip it and brush the rest of the dirt out. Works real good and when you wire brush that dirt, sand, and rocks out, yer hoof knives and nippers last a lot longer. 

I'm all about efficiency. I even traded my short dog for a Great Dane, so I wouldn't have to bend over so far to pet it. Took 1.8 seconds off of every pet. heehee


----------



## cowgirlupintexas

Awesome! I've made my own halters before, too, but the directions I used that I found online weren't all that great. The directions were for a Clinton Anderson type halter and I can tie any knot you throw at me. Plus, I'm not about to spend the big bucks on a halter that says "CA" on it. :roll: I'm loving yours, for sure. 


AmazinCaucasian said:


> View attachment 88335
> 
> 
> 
> Some halters I made this weekend. buy the rope and make em for half-price and they fit better than the store-bought ones. I probably make about half of my riding and shoeing gear. Shoeing boxes, stands, reins, headstalls, saddle strings, hoof picks, tools, martingales, rowels, whatever. Anybody can do it


----------



## cowgirlupintexas

I've made halters, lead ropes, training aides, chainmaille rhythm necklaces, etc.

To the OP, I think a crocheted blanket cover is a great idea! I think it would wear out too fast unless its felted, though. Since you mentioned it, you got me thinking about knitting and felting one for myself.  I would use at least 2 strands of bulky yarn knitted together.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian

amazincaucasian said:


> another handy tip....
> 
> I forgot i use this but this is the setup i usually carry with me:
> I make a special hoof pick that's made with a flat handle so it screws on to the wooden handle of my wire brush. On the back side. Basically a wire brush with a hoof pick screwed on. That way i can pick a hoof out, then flip it and brush the rest of the dirt out. Works real good and when you wire brush that dirt, sand, and rocks out, yer hoof knives and nippers last a lot longer.


 

View attachment 88519


View attachment 88520


----------



## Lockwood

How clever! And something I think I could actually make too. 
Going to go dig up the power tools now...... < insert Tim the Tool Man gorilla grunts here...>


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4

does anyoned know how to make herble remedies?
People have told me that they work, just wondering...
thanks


----------



## Lockwood

Well, not like those nice packaged ones such as wendel's herbs, but I have on occassion been able to buy directly the herbs that were the active ingredient in something that cost an arm and a leg for the pre-made herb mix.

Quite a few years ago when I still lived out west, my mom's horse got terrible founder and ended up with bad navicular. She went through many vets and farriers to help but didn't get very far. Once I moved to her area and saw what was going on, I found her a natural hoof trimmer that knew what to do for him and I did research and found a particular supplement that was really good and vet reccomended, but really costly. 
A little more research into the active ingredient, an on line trip to the herb store and I was able to purchase the exact supplement ingredients. Gave them to him and he started getting better and lived quite a few more years. 
There are some good books out there on using herbs for horses that were helpful in my search.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian

Lockwood said:


> How clever! And something I think I could actually make too.


It's like kissin yer sister, there ain't nuthin' to it


----------



## Lockwood

AmazinCaucasian said:


> It's like kissin yer sister, there ain't nuthin' to it


You crack me up! :rofl:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

AmazinCaucasian said:


> View attachment 88335
> 
> 
> View attachment 88336
> 
> 
> View attachment 88337
> 
> 
> Some halters I made this weekend. buy the rope and make em for half-price and they fit better than the store-bought ones. I probably make about half of my riding and shoeing gear. Shoeing boxes, stands, reins, headstalls, saddle strings, hoof picks, tools, martingales, rowels, whatever. Anybody can do it


These are so cool! Man I wish I could do that!


----------



## streaky

love the bit warmer idea cant wait to make that one


----------

